# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Khuyến mại lớn khi đăng ký chụp ảnh cưới tại Hollywood studio

## brown eyes

Tặng 200 bộ veston thời trang cưới Hàn Quốc cực đẹp và 1 phim trường HOT nhất cho 200 khách hàng đăng ký dịch vụ chup anh cuoi sớm nhất bắt đầu từ ngày *25-10-2014* đến hết ngày *15-11-2014.*

** Không áp dụng cho gói siêu tiết kiệm.*

Hotline : 0963.692.936 0165814345

TRỌN GÓI: 3.900.000VNĐ

TẶNG 01 BỘ VEST HÀN QUỐC THEO SỐ ĐO (sử dụng không trả lại cửa hàng , shop có rất nhiều mẫu vest đẹp )

-01 Album cỡ (20x30) Hoặc (25x25) -- 30 trang bìa hàn quốc mới .

-03 Ảnh phóng lớn (50x75) hoặc 2 ảnh (60x90) lamila

-01 ảnh để bàn phấn 20x30 lamila

-01 vali đựng album da cao cấp

-Chụp ảnh 6 điểm dã ngoại + 1 điểm phim trường (hót nhất )

-01 váy mặc ngày cưới nhập khẩu tùy chọn.(cam kết váy nhập khẩu Cho mượn từ 8 đến 10 ngày).

-01 áo dài cô dâu + 07 áo dài đỡ lễ ngày ăn hỏi. .(Cho mượn từ 8 đến 10 ngày).

-02 lần trang điểm ( ăn hỏi + cưới).

-02 đĩa DVD ảnh động + toàn bộ File gốc.

*Hãy đến với Holywoodstudio để có những short hình ưng ý nhất !*
*Địa chỉ:* 165 Nguyễn Tuân,Thanh Xuân,Hà Nội
*Email:* huong400@gmail.com
*Số điện thoại:* 0963692936

----------

